

Avoiding uncertainty - andrewljohnson
http://www.sciencerecorder.com/news/scientists-discover-a-way-around-heisenbergs-uncertainty-principle/

======
lutusp
Article title: "Scientists discover a way around Heisenberg’s Uncertainty
Principle"

Translation: "Scientists locate experimental setup where Heisenberg's
uncertainty principle _doesn't apply_."

If the author of the article actually understood the physics and could be
persuaded to avoid sensationalism, the headline might reflect reality.

~~~
josephkern
Lutusp's Editorial Uncertainty Principle.

~~~
lutusp
All I am saying is there's no "way around" Heisenberg's uncertainty principle.
The title is an example of sensationalism.

